# Who and Why?



## Street Brawler (Jul 29, 2006)

In your opinions, who is the best MMA fighter . Of course it's a kind of a weird question, but what made me decide to ask it came upon watching many of these matches. 

I personally was a Gracie fan on the ring, but now I would go to vote for Fedor Emelianenko as the best fighter. His movements, strength, and experience is unique!. isn't it .

What do you think guys? .


----------



## Deadlyknees (Jul 31, 2006)

Fedor until he gets beat. He has just dominated for so long now.


----------



## MRE (Jul 31, 2006)

I like Rich Franklin.  Doesn't do anything spectacular, but he hangs tough and gets the job done.  I particularly like that he formulates a strategy and sticks with it throughout the match.  Always in control of his movements and emotions.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

I am going with Gracie myself.  He and his family are the ones that got it all started and dominated in the beginning.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 5, 2006)

I am kind of biased towards the Gracie's as well. However, Wanderlei Silva, GSP, Mat Hughes, Rick Franklin etc. are all great MMA fighters. Wanderlei Silva versus Chuck Liddell should be interesting.


----------

